# winning is WAY more fun



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Both my girls are entered in the big 4 day show here in Oklahoma City.

This morning, Sage went 2 out of 3 in her American Bred class. She kind of acted like a doofus (aka herself) and didn't want to stack. She can be such a brat sometimes. 

Carly was just lovely today, and won her Open class, and then went Winner's Bitch.  Only eight bitches were entered today, and one was absent, dropping the points from 2 to 1. But hey, I'll take that point!

Carly, all tired out from her morning:










We get to get up very early tomorrow, and do it all over again! (hopefully win another time this weekend. that would be nice! )

Carly, this morning when I dragged her out of bed. Doesn't look much like a show dog there, lol.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

Congratulations!! I'll be there Saturday morning to cheer you on.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

Congratulations! Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

Congratulations ! Hope you have a great weekend. Carly reminds me of my son in the morning kind of" Are you kidding you want me to move?"


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

Beautiful dogs, congrats on the wins!


----------



## Andaka (Jun 29, 2003)

Congrats on the wins and good luck tomorrow!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks guys!




kbella999 said:


> Congratulations!! I'll be there Saturday morning to cheer you on.


Well, come up and introduce yourself! Look for number 18 in American Bred (Sage) and number 20 in Open (Carly). We have a handler, but we'll be holding the other dog ringside for her.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

Congrats-love the sleeping pics


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

*OKC Summer Classic Dog Show update* 

So on Thursday, Carly went Winners for 1 point, Friday she went Reserve, and today she went Winners again for 2 points. We had an entry of 11, but one was absent. It was some nerve-racking judging, but she won! We decided to have her photo made, even though it wasn't a major, since she won under this particular judge (long time GSD breeder).

That gives us 3 points this weekend so far, for a total of a whopping 5. You need 15 (with 2 majors). I think we are going to try and show her more since she finally has matured. 

We had tons of our GSD club members turn out to watch and cheer my girl on. No one had entered any of their dogs (no one really has anything they are showing right now), so it was really nice to have the support.

Sage was shown too, and has been real goofball the whole show. She seriously needs to grow up. 

One more day to show, then we can wrap this one up. I'm exhausted!


----------



## Apsel (Apr 9, 2012)

Congrats, Very nice job,, and I agree winning is fun lol.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Congratulations! Sounds like you are having a good time. Good luck tomorrow.


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Thanks, guys!! I appreciate the kind words. 


*OKC Summer Classic - Final Day*

So.... Day 4 is a wrap. (thank goodness, because if I have to get up at 4:30 am one more time I'm going to have a breakdown)

Sage is such a brat. But went 2nd out of 4 again.

Carly went Winners again, for 2 points, under Mrs Forsyth. That gives us 5 points for the weekend, with a total of 7 now. YA!! :happyboogie:

We won't show again until Little Rock in August, then Elk City OK in September. I'll need the time to save some money to show these girls! It is outrageously expensive.


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

I saw Sage and Carly compete on Saturday. Congratulations on your wins. I couldn't find you afterwards though. 


dogfaeries said:


> Thanks guys!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

kbella999 said:


> I saw Sage and Carly compete on Saturday. Congratulations on your wins. I couldn't find you afterwards though.


Thanks! 

We should've told each other what we would be wearing, lol. I was so frazzled from the judging, that I couldn't even think straight after she won. :crazy: When he put Brian's bitch in front of Carly and had them go around again, I almost had a stroke (NO! I have the better bitch! LOL). 

Dog shows!!


----------



## kbella999 (Jan 6, 2012)

LOL, we didn't understand what was going on most of the time. We will have to meet up at Petsmart sometime.



dogfaeries said:


> Thanks!
> 
> We should've told each other what we would be wearing, lol. I was so frazzled from the judging, that I couldn't even think straight after she won. :crazy: When he put Brian's bitch in front of Carly and had them go around again, I almost had a stroke (NO! I have the better bitch! LOL).
> 
> Dog shows!!


----------

